# Aeronautical Engineers Australia



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I've been reading threads out there of so many other professions other than mine.
I am starting this thread hoping for all aeronautical engineers out there seeking more information.
To start with,
What are the job prospects there ? 
Is it possible to get a job with a 476 graduate temporary visa ? 
Would apprenticeships also be a good pathway ? 
Thank you!


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I've been reading threads out there of so many other professions other than mine.
> I am starting this thread hoping for all aeronautical engineers out there seeking more information.
> To start with,
> ...


Hi Lahmstanley Even i am an Aeronautical Engineer looking for the job opportunities in Australia....so far the employers are saying that we need to have valid work visa.....Its been disheartening....I would like to know the current status about you....


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello,
Sorry to hear that. 
What Visa do you have?
I am currently not in Australia, planning to move there in September. 
With which employers have you spoken with?


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hello,
> Sorry to hear that.
> What Visa do you have?
> I am currently not in Australia, planning to move there in September.
> With which employers have you spoken with?


I am not holding any visa right now,I am in India at the moment but I am applying for the jobs in Australia for more than 8 months and not able to get any positive replies from them,where most of the jobs are in Defence field for Aeronautical Engineering they are saying that they are only allowed to intake Locals instead of foreigners...
I would like to know where you are from?
I would like to know what visa you are holding?
Did u started applying for the jobs?If yes what kind if a reply you are getting?
Do you have any work experience?
which city you are planning to go for job search?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello. Yes, you're right most aerospace jobs are in Defense and you need to be an Australian Citizen to hold such jobs. 
I'm holding a 476 visa. It's temporary for 18 months. I haven't applied for jobs yet because I'm planning to move there in September. I want to start applying for jobs towards the summer, in case I am required to be there immediately.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

I have no work experience which is going to be a hinderance. That's why I'm going to be looking for graduate trainee jobs. I'm thinking of Perth, Brisbane or Adelaide.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hello. Yes, you're right most aerospace jobs are in Defense and you need to be an Australian Citizen to hold such jobs.
> I'm holding a 476 visa. It's temporary for 18 months. I haven't applied for jobs yet because I'm planning to move there in September. I want to start applying for jobs towards the summer, in case I am required to be there immediately.


Where you are from?
Like to know the time taken to get a 476 graduate visa for you?
Do you have any work experience?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm originally from Kenya. It took exactly 7 months. Which is the minimum time.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> I have no work experience which is going to be a hinderance. That's why I'm going to be looking for graduate trainee jobs. I'm thinking of Perth, Brisbane or Adelaide.


Even I am in a same boat as you :tea:,I dont have any work experience I would like to know How much time taken for you to get a76 visa because i am planning to apply for this visa?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

7 months.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> I'm originally from Kenya. It took exactly 7 months. Which is the minimum time.


Thanks lahmstanley for sharing your information...iI would like to know the progression of your career once you are in Australia which would be very helpful for the Aeronautical Engineers as us...


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> 7 months.


All the best for your job search...I would like to have your Email Id for further informations....so please send me your mail id in Private message....


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

well i am also an Aeronautical Engineer but with some experience. i think you need to have a valid skill assessment and then a PR. i think that is the only way to get a good job in this field in australia. In aeronautical engineering training and certification investment are a big investment for employers. so they want to have people who have a valid long term visa so that they should not be hiring again.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> well i am also an Aeronautical Engineer but with some experience. i think you need to have a valid skill assessment and then a PR. i think that is the only way to get a good job in this field in australia. In aeronautical engineering training and certification investment are a big investment for employers. so they want to have people who have a valid long term visa so that they should not be hiring again.


Thanks Sarfraz.ahmed for your kind information I would like to know what visa You had applied and how much experience do you had in which occupation???
Did you contacted any employer in Australia??
Thanks in Advance...


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I think so too. 
Are you currently in Australia? 
I am currently working on getting an assessment from Engineers Australia. 
But it's difficult to get PR without any job experience in Australia, and employers aren't willing to hire on a temporary basis. 
Dilemma.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

lahmstanley said:


> Yes I think so too. Are you currently in Australia? I am currently working on getting an assessment from Engineers Australia. But it's difficult to get PR without any job experience in Australia, and employers aren't willing to hire on a temporary basis. Dilemma.


Not it's not that hard to get pr without work experience. I did it and I am a graduate with no work experience at all and a degree from South Africa. You just need to aim high for your IELTS and the rest is kinda smooth sailing. It's very much possible so don't loose heart


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Really? 
So I should just go ahead with having my skills assessed and sending the EOI? 
After how long did you start this process? I mean, since first arrival? 
Did you start immediately? 
I think I have to re-sit the exam. I got an 8.5 but scored a poor 7,5 in the speaking part. The website says I should have at least 8 in each part.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

VChiri said:


> Not it's not that hard to get pr without work experience. I did it and I am a graduate with no work experience at all and a degree from South Africa. You just need to aim high for your IELTS and the rest is kinda smooth sailing. It's very much possible so don't loose heart


Congrats on getting a Permanent Residence....Its great to hear that we can get PR without work experience....I am gonna give a try on it......Cheers


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

well i have about 12 years of experience. was assessed positive for Engineering Manager ANZSCO 133211. and well I applied for a few jobs but then i realized that there is no use till u get PR.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

It seems PR is paramount to having better opportunities in Australia.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> It seems PR is paramount to having better opportunities in Australia.


Hi are you in Australia right now?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes. Two months now.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Yes. Two months now.


Any good news about the job?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Not really. But doing my best.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Iahmstanley, 

Great to see another Kenyan engineer having taken the plunge to move to Aus on 476! I also was granted this visa back in Aug this year and planning to move to Melbourne in January 2015 as I have a few friends there. I graduated with civil engineering from the UK and have 6 months work experience here in Kenya... I've tried to apply for jobs from this end but so far have not had much luck. However, as I've already got 60 points I am planning to apply for PR the moment I land so I'm not too worried. Just saving up as much as I can before Jan and taking the plunge - after all I must look back at my 20s and say to myself that I took risks and really lived. Do you have any advice for someone planning to do the same as you did two months ago regarding jobs, cost of living, social, etc.? I would really love to hear from you!

Cheers
Wandia


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Wandia, 
Nice to hear from you. 
Congratulations on your visa. 
Yes, you are right. The PR is the most important thing here. It opens many doors, but the thing is, it takes time from making EOI to the actual award of the visa. The advice I would give you on this matter, is to research carefully. The first step is to get your papers accredited, in our case, that is done by Engineers Australia. Since you studied in England, your qualifications could be covered by the Washington or Sydney Accords. That means your assessment will take a shorter time to process, and obviously cheaper. If this is not the case, as in mine, you have to submit a competency demonstration report, which is essentially three essays of two thousands words each. Once done with this, you can move ahead and do the EOI, if invited you'll only have to pay the fees and do the medicals. 
Please note, 6 months of work is not taken into account. They need at lease 12 months of paid work, and you should be able to prove this. 
Cost of living,
It's rather expensive compared to Europe. Housing is the major issue. If you don't have anyone here, look for shared accommodation. One room. It will cost around 150-200 per week. 
Transport is essential where I live. You need a car. 
Be prepared to do some casual jobs to cover your bills, that is if you need to work. Start applying for the ABN, TFN, online while still in Kenya. Look for the right medical cover for yourself and partner if not traveling alone. 
Food- just like Europe. But more variety of fresh foods here. Not that frozen stuff. 
Social life, 
Hey, I'm in Perth,it's a laid back city. The atmosphere is superb and the people even better. I reckon Melbourne is better, since it has been topping the most livable city index. So, there's nothing to worry about in terms of the social aspect of life. Great outdoors e.t.c. 
What else? Aaa, that's basically it. 
In case of anything, send me a friend request and inbox me for further queries. 
I hope I was of help to you and others. 
Kind regards,
Stanley. 
P.s. 
Get a driving license from Kenya.


----------



## ss_major (Sep 16, 2014)

hi buddy,

Nice to find an Aeronautical Engineers thread here. I'm applying 189 and waiting for CO currently, with 9 years experience in civil aviation field. 
Thanks for sharing any info in Australia.

Praying for fast grant... :behindsofa:


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey mate. 
That's really great. Once you get the pr, i.e. 189 visa, you are clear. 9 years experience is gold. 
All the best. 
What exactly do you do in civil aviation ?


----------



## ss_major (Sep 16, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey mate.
> That's really great. Once you get the pr, i.e. 189 visa, you are clear. 9 years experience is gold.
> All the best.
> What exactly do you do in civil aviation ?


5.5 years mechanic/ a/c release engineer in the field
2 years AV engineer
2 years as Field Service Rep.

Holding FAA A&P, China AV Maintenance Licen
Is it possible to find a position as AV engineer? Believe CASA licen is required.


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

I think yes. I don't really know all the details, but get here first and hit the job market running. I'm sure you'll find something for yourself.


----------



## ss_major (Sep 16, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> I think yes. I don't really know all the details, but get here first and hit the job market running. I'm sure you'll find something for yourself.


OK, thanks, lahmstanley
Anyway, Praying for Grant will be the first priority.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

Iahmstanley, 

Thanks for your prompt and detailed response!! It really sounds like you are having a great time... May I ask what kind of casual work you are doing in the mean time? It's incredibly helpful to get the information from somebody who is already there... 

Just a question though... I noticed you said that 6 months experience is not recognised.... I'm just wondering who you are referring who would not recognise it? Is it Engineers Australia for accreditation or IMMI if I am claiming for points, or future employers? In terms of the points I will not be claiming experience, only age, IELTS and my degree, which brings me up to the sufficient 60 points...

Thanks again for your advice! Invaluable!


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeeh. Work experience for both EA and IMMI.
I'm doing manual jobs on construction sites. 
Hopefully not for long.


----------



## wandia (Jul 9, 2014)

*Work experience for skills assessment*

I see... Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe EA can still issue a positive skills assessment even without recognizing work experience... The assessment would be based on the degree you hold... 

I thought it is only necessary for EA to assess work experience if you intend to claim points for the 189 visa with relevant work experience? 

I'm trying to find the answer to this on the website but its a bit vague... Though I think this must be right because if it wasn't possible then that would mean that recent engineering graduates could never get a 189 visa, yet they do...


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes you are correct. If you want to claim points for your work experience, then you must have worked for at least 12 months.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Yes you are correct. If you want to claim points for your work experience, then you must have worked for at least 12 months.


Hi lahmstanley,

Any good news on job search?
Have you applied to Engineers Australia assessment in order to get the positive skill assessment? 

Can we apply for the EA assessment even without work experience, because in some thread I came through that minimum one year experience is needed to get the positive assessment ?


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello. Yes you can. I haven't applied yet. I have just finished writing the career episodes. I'll apply by next week.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hello. Yes you can. I haven't applied yet. I have just finished writing the career episodes. I'll apply by next week.


Thanks you, It is such a big relief to know that we can apply for assessment even without work experience....

May I know what we have to write in the CDR because we don't have any work experience to write our career episodes ? 

Cheers....


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello
Have a look at the migration skills assessment booklet from Engineers Australia. It'll give you a rough guide of what you should write. 
Maybe you don't even need to write them, if your course is recognized by the Washington accord.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hello
> Have a look at the migration skills assessment booklet from Engineers Australia. It'll give you a rough guide of what you should write.
> Maybe you don't even need to write them, if your course is recognized by the Washington accord.


My degree is not recognized by the Washington accord and I have to go through the CDR route, All the best for your assessment and please let us know about the outcome.


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi everyone, Im an aerospace engineer who has lived in Australia from 2009, I graduated in 2012, then immediately i applied for graduate visa and i was hoping to find a graduate position, since i didnt have any work experience, almost a year past and most of the jobs i applied for i got rejected simply because i was not a permanent resident. The job market for our major is very competitive. Anyhow i stopped applying from mid 2013 and started working casual jobs and planned to get PR and start applying for aerospace jobs again. I was struggling with IELTS exam for many months but finally i achieved my desired mark and applied for PR. At the moment i am studying business and management just to further my stay in Australia, until my PR is granted.

Although i have heard from many people that Australia does not have attractive job opportunities for Aerospace engineers, i still have not given up. good luck to you all


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey People. 
This is just to let you know that my assessment with Engineers Australia came through. 
It tool roughly 16 weeks, but that was due to the fact there have been a lot of holidays between 16 Dec and now. 
Anyway, it is my hope everybody is fairing well. 
Cheers.


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi,

I have a question about visa 476. I studied aeronautical engineering in ITU (Istanbul Technical University) which is in Turkey. I want to apply visa 476 but aeronautical engineering is not on list of visa 476. Is ıt a problem for me to apply for it. My university is in ABET.

please help me =)


----------



## melon91 (Jul 9, 2015)

*visa 476*

hi people,

I am from Turkey. I am an aeronautical engineer with no experience. I have a bachelor's degree from ITU(Istanbul Technical University) which has ABET agreement. I want to take visa 476 but in visa 476's list there is not aeronautical engineer. Therefore I'm wondering that can ı take visa 476 or not?

Please inform me.

thanks a lot


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

melon91 said:


> Hi, I have a question about visa 476. I studied aeronautical engineering in ITU (Istanbul Technical University) which is in Turkey. I want to apply visa 476 but aeronautical engineering is not on list of visa 476. Is ıt a problem for me to apply for it. My university is in ABET. please help me =)


Hey!
Sorry, there's no way for me to advise you on this. 
Contact the department of immigration and citizenship, they might be able to help. 
Cheers


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello, 

May I know how is your job search in our field, whether you have suceedeed ?

Have you got PR by now ?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey! 
I stopped looking for a job. I'm currently waiting for my english after which i'll apply for the pr. 
What about you ? Hope you are in a better position.


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> Hey!
> I stopped looking for a job. I'm currently waiting for my english after which i'll apply for the pr.
> What about you ? Hope you are in a better position.


Hello lahmstanley,

Yes gained some 14 months experience but not in our field... currently working as an consultant in MNC...don't know when to start the process... thanks for asking..


----------



## lahmstanley (Nov 20, 2013)

MNC? 
That's good for yah. You'll be ready to roll as soon as you get The Pr


----------



## nandha1991 (Mar 25, 2014)

lahmstanley said:


> MNC?
> That's good for yah. You'll be ready to roll as soon as you get The Pr


Consultant for Amazon.com


----------



## HHH007 (Dec 1, 2015)

Aeronautical Engineer (233911) or Engineering Technologist (233914) 

*Dear Friends,*
I am new to this forum. I am aeronautical graduate with more than 4 years of relevant work experience. I am planning to apply for Australia immigration 2015 -2016. I am little confused because aeronautical engineer mentioned in both category. Please let me know the details which category I can apply. Thanks in advance

233911 AERONAUTICAL ENGINEER 
Performs and supervises engineering work concerned with the design, development, manufacture, maintenance and modification of aircraft for flight. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy) 
Aerospace Engineer 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Aeronautical (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Armament (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Electronics (Air Force) 
Avionics Systems Engineer 
Weapons Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy)

233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist


----------



## HHH007 (Dec 1, 2015)

mrbehi said:


> Hi everyone, Im an aerospace engineer who has lived in Australia from 2009, I graduated in 2012, then immediately i applied for graduate visa and i was hoping to find a graduate position, since i didnt have any work experience, almost a year past and most of the jobs i applied for i got rejected simply because i was not a permanent resident. The job market for our major is very competitive. Anyhow i stopped applying from mid 2013 and started working casual jobs and planned to get PR and start applying for aerospace jobs again. I was struggling with IELTS exam for many months but finally i achieved my desired mark and applied for PR. At the moment i am studying business and management just to further my stay in Australia, until my PR is granted.
> 
> Although i have heard from many people that Australia does not have attractive job opportunities for Aerospace engineers, i still have not given up. good luck to you all



Dear mrbehi,
I am new to this forum. I am aeronautical graduate with more than 4 years of relevant work experience. I am planning to apply for Australia immigration 2015 -2016.I am little confused because aeronautical engineer mentioned in both category. [ Aeronautical Engineer (233911) or Engineering Technologist (233914)]

233911 AERONAUTICAL ENGINEER 
Performs and supervises engineering work concerned with the design, development, manufacture, maintenance and modification of aircraft for flight. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy) 
Aerospace Engineer 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Aeronautical (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Armament (Air Force) 
Aerospace Engineer Officer - Electronics (Air Force) 
Avionics Systems Engineer 
Weapons Aeronautical Engineering Officer (Navy)

233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required. 
Skill Level: 1 
Specializations: 
Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist

Please let me know the details which category I can apply. Thanks in advance


----------



## julus (Jul 14, 2016)

hi fellow Aeronautical engineers, 

Anyone in here applying for 190 with 55 points?

My point breakdown below, 
Age 30
PTE 10
Qualification 15


What are chances in NSW?


----------



## mrksptz (Jun 1, 2017)

hello everybody,

I´m hoping to find some good examples for the career episodes for the CDR of EA.
Does anybody still have his written reports which i could have a look on? i have 3 projects i could use but i´m not really sure about the form...a lot of stuff in the internet but nothing precise.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## vjsharma89 (Jun 25, 2017)

mrksptz said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> I´m hoping to find some good examples for the career episodes for the CDR of EA.
> Does anybody still have his written reports which i could have a look on? i have 3 projects i could use but i´m not really sure about the form...a lot of stuff in the internet but nothing precise.
> ...


Hi 
I'm an aerospace engineer writing my cdr currently. Were you able to get any help from this forum?
I was wondering if you could share some tips.
Thanks


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

vjsharma89 said:


> Hi
> I'm an aerospace engineer writing my cdr currently. Were you able to get any help from this forum?
> I was wondering if you could share some tips.
> Thanks


Hi there, I'm in the same process as you, aeronautical engineer too. I am looking for people in the aero field to share information. This forum is extremely helpful but I wish there were more examples applicable to our field


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

ss_major said:


> 5.5 years mechanic/ a/c release engineer in the field
> 2 years AV engineer
> 2 years as Field Service Rep.
> 
> ...


Hi there, 

I realize it's been 3 years since your post but maybe you still follow the forum? 

I was wondering, with your EA assessment, how many years of relevant experience did they assess and in what category? As in your message above, it looks like you did about 2 years of 3 different things. Thank you very much.


----------

